# using 65gallon filter for 10gallon tank?



## nfsplayer (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello people

i decided to upgrade my filter to an outside aquarium filter (right now i have filter that's hanging over my tank), and i found CASCADE 700 canister filter(65Gallons) on craiglist pretty cheap. 

Is it safe to use it in 10gallon saltwater fishtank.


----------



## scribbles (Nov 1, 2009)

yes. just see if you can limit the flow, or use a spray bar to disperse it.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

i dont see an issue with that at all but as scibbled said in a 10 gallon you may want to do something to limit the flow a bit.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

+1. Should keep the tank fantastically clean


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Yep, just gotta watch the flow, that 10g at full throttle will be a whirlpool. Id get an inline ball valve and use that to regulate the pressure.


----------

